# sexing assassin bugs?



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

hi can anyone help me on this? I read hat males have a point on the end of their abdomen, but if thats the case iv got 8 males. How soon can you sex them, my largest is sub-adult, dont know if i need to wait till their adult to sex them.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> hi can anyone help me on this? I read hat males have a point on the end of their abdomen, but if thats the case iv got 8 males. How soon can you sex them, my largest is sub-adult, dont know if i need to wait till their adult to sex them.


Do you not count the segments on the abdomen like the rest?


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

what species are they bud?


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Do you not count the segments on the abdomen like the rest?


Was thinking that but i they have a nasty bite


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wuss get hold and look lol........xx


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> what species are they bud?


Platymerisi Biguttata



lynneowen1 said:


> Wuss get hold and look lol........xx


Ahem, poisonous.......


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> Platymerisi Biguttata
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem, poisonous.......


In that case with care lol:blush:not the ones i was thinking of pic please..........


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> In that case with care lol:blush:not the ones i was thinking of pic please..........


I see, i assumed u knew.:lol2:

A young en but good close up of its proboscis (bity trunk)









and adult you can see a droplet of venom which they like to flick on its proboscis


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow nice .....................they dont come up on a google :whistling2:
What do you feed them? Venom .......He held one wuss... lol:flrt:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> A young en but good close up of its *proboscis (bity trunk)*
> 
> 
> and adult you can see a droplet of venom which they like to flick on its proboscis


:lol2: i no what a proboscis is lol not that blonde...............


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

oh also heres a great video of a baby eating, iv never seen mine do this as their in a big tank as i hope to breed them and they tend to only come out at night but iv seen them eat just not kill. The young swell up like honey pot ants, its amazing they turn from balck to red when they eat and treble in size.

YouTube - P. biguttata vs. B. dubia I

its worth watching also they look weird when they change. (i know its small, but you get the idea)










can you tell i feel really entusiastic about them as pets their my fav insect even over matids at present


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats prob one of the best bugs i have seen in ages ......................fast lil bu:censor:r ................i want some now, god dam it :mf_dribble:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> :lol2: i no what a proboscis is lol not that blonde...............


I alwaystry to keep my posts noob friendly cos i still get lost myself 
sometimes, been blond.... lol

What do you feed them? Venom 


lynneowen1 said:


> What do you feed them?


Currently on crickets and morio mealworms (that means they are very big):lol2:. Im starting up a dubia roach colony as im sick of the cost lol. My uncle had some and he said he was over run cos his bred like wildfire, luckily they cant climb glass or plastic. They are also communal feeders seen 6 of them all on one adult cricket when they were tiny, they will happily attack food much larger than themselves and suck it dry :flrt:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> I alwaystry to keep my posts noob friendly cos i still get lost myself
> sometimes, been blond.... lol
> 
> What do you feed them? Venom
> ...


 Awsome:mf_dribble:i luv em.........


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Thats prob one of the best bugs i have seen in ages ......................fast lil bu:censor:r ................i want some now, god dam it :mf_dribble:


will pm when they breed, if they breed. Iv got some ordered already lol and there not even adult but i hope its true that they do breed like wildfire.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanx luv...................i have just found the forum you got the second pic from did you see his eye after getting venom on? ouch!


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Thanx luv...................i have just found the forum you got the second pic from did you see his eye after getting venom on? ouch!


No, but im off to have a look


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i will have some for sale soon in a few weeks


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Thanx luv...................i have just found the forum you got the second pic from did you see his eye after getting venom on? ouch!


Im been blond i cannot find it please link it for me


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> Im been blond i cannot find it please link it for me


 will do blonde one:notworthy:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

here you go..............

Platymeris sp mombo = little spitting monsters - Arachnoboards


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Thanx luv...................i have just found the forum you got the second pic from did you see his eye after getting venom on? ouch!


consider that lesson learnt......


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

couple of things about these awesome lil things:
their bit is very painful so i have heard, my bro breeds the odd things like these camel spiders amplygids and things like that he was bitten lots as he is a very strange person and he doesnt listen to warnings and crap about animals yet he still examins them and hold them, he was spat at but he said it was just like projectile dribbling and didnt go far atall and he couldnt feel much.



> oh that sucks in a big way! that kinda resembles the same face i made when i got a good shot in the eye from a vinegaroon! its amazing how good the aim is on many species. i cant even aim that good!


wtf? vinegaroons, i have one and its sprayed once i am sure it would have gone in my eye because i was sexing it (female) it sprayed and i didnt see or feel anything but it definatly sprayed because it lifted its butt up and i smelt what people describe as warm vinegar so i dont know what he is trying to say...

anyway, back to sexing,,,
i think you are getting confused, males have round bits just sticking out from where their abdomen ends it kind of reminds me of a bent letter "D" females have an ovipositor which will become more and more obvious as she gets older my bro got eggs from an unmated female that did not hatch, 

funny we should be talking about these as i have been interested, but i handle all my animals and it would be a shame not to handle them once i have them but from another point of view i handle my vinegaroon and some other animals i have kept in the past that are apparently not supposed to be handled due to venom or sprays and they are freindly as anything and very rarely spraying


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> consider that lesson learnt......


 heheheh poor guy:lol2:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> I handle all my animals and it would be a shame not to handle them


Im cautious as i have a heart condition and had an operation when i was 4 and a bad reaction to venom could kill me. example scolopendras have nsaty venom which is unlikely to kill but to me it probably would. 

Although i have handled a black widow ironically enough but their not agressive at all


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

another invert id love to photograph


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> another invert id love to photograph


When I saw you had replied i got excited expecting to have two amazing pics one of a male and one of a female. :lol2:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just found this on a site comparing a platymeris biguttata bit to a scolopendra subspinipes

the centipede bite and felt a tingle. "Oh crap, my whole day is going to be ruined!" I've been bitten by four inch centipedes before but they never hurt much (like a Polistes wasp sting, nothing like a yellow jacket and not on the same planet as an assassin bite). I felt sad about my ruined day and felt frightened as I waited for the intense pain and swelling to begin. I gave up the wait after fifteen minutes. It's been 90 minutes and it's a little tender. Comparing this bite to a Platymeris bite is akin to comparing a grain of sand to the earth (my body involuntarily shook any time I had my hands in the cage for six months after a Platymeris biguttata bite). 

Wow an assassin bug bite is worse than a scolopendra bite????


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

ok think iv got it sorted

*FEMALE*









*MALE*










Got the info from one site but the pics from another as these are better pics, apparently males are slightly longer n the fmales are slightly wider. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well i can see the diff. .................and its the way for mantids soooooooooo may be:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

118-118 said:


> Im cautious as i have a heart condition and had an operation when i was 4 and a bad reaction to venom could kill me. example scolopendras have nsaty venom which is unlikely to kill but to me it probably would.
> 
> Although i have handled a black widow ironically enough but their not agressive at all


 sory to hear taht, i have heared that they are not aggro, only when ppregnant or provoked, o was about tro tyr and sell yuo a ghost mantisd as they are sagf to hanldle but i saw that ou had some...


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

118-118 said:


> I just found this on a site comparing a platymeris biguttata bit to a scolopendra subspinipes
> 
> the centipede bite and felt a tingle. "Oh crap, my whole day is going to be ruined!" I've been bitten by four inch centipedes before but they never hurt much (like a Polistes wasp sting, nothing like a yellow jacket and not on the same planet as an assassin bite). I felt sad about my ruined day and felt frightened as I waited for the intense pain and swelling to begin. I gave up the wait after fifteen minutes. It's been 90 minutes and it's a little tender. Comparing this bite to a Platymeris bite is akin to comparing a grain of sand to the earth (my body involuntarily shook any time I had my hands in the cage for six months after a Platymeris biguttata bite).
> 
> Wow an assassin bug bite is worse than a scolopendra bite????


 i dont believe that for a second, 
1. scolopendra's but have a really really lame bite cbause mi brther has benn bieten by an assain and said its jusd like a bd wasp sting he has not neen bitten by a centippede yet though so i dunno if i cab compare but appatently they are erally bad, supposesd to be lki 10 bee stng 

2. i hve cobvered what5 i wsa going to sy in my fisrt post


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Well i can see the diff. .................and its the way for mantids soooooooooo may be:Na_Na_Na_Na:


OH more grief, just wait i start work at half 12 today so when im on my way n drivin past your house u will find half a brick flying through the window, that will be about noon ok. Before you ask why im gonna put half a brick through ya window its because full bricks are too heavy :Na_Na_Na_Na:




nighthunte29 said:


> sory to hear taht, i have heared that they are not aggro, only when ppregnant or provoked, o was about tro tyr and sell yuo a ghost mantisd as they are sagf to hanldle but i saw that ou had some...


mantids rule but they dont ast long sobs, I want a mantid that lives for 5 years or 10 years, that would be cooooool. 

Iv handled my assassin bugs but im not gonna try n turn them upside down. I know someone who was bite once and said it was like a BCG injection where u get a hole in ur arm, said it took about 10 weeks to heal has a nasty scar. I also met a Dr once (entomolgical dr) who had been bite by a wild scolopendra and had a nasty scar but his story was much worse about his arm turning black and swelling up and taking 6 months t heal. I know the assassin bug story is real because it was my uncles mate and he saw the wound. the Dr was probably being a bit over enthusiastic with his story. 

But im not gonna get bite:no1: because im not gonna handle them ever again:whistling2:


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

118-118 said:


> OH more grief, just wait i start work at half 12 today so when im on my way n drivin past your house u will find half a brick flying through the window, that will be about noon ok. Before you ask why im gonna put half a brick through ya window its because full bricks are too heavy :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry bad writing, i ddidtn realise until noww, why not turn mantids upside down? is that a syaing or summin?


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

No imeant the assassin bugs mantids cant hurt you at all. its the assassin bugs that im being careful with. 

edited the las post nad added assassin bugs to it so its clearer sorry for confusion


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

nighthunte29 said:


> i dont believe that for a second,
> 1. scolopendra's but have a really really lame bite cbause mi brther has benn bieten by an assain and said its jusd like a bd wasp sting he has not neen bitten by a centippede yet though so i dunno if i cab compare but appatently they are erally bad, supposesd to be lki 10 bee stng
> 
> 2. i hve cobvered what5 i wsa going to sy in my fisrt post


eh! heheheh


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> OH more grief, just wait i start work at half 12 today so when im on my way n drivin past your house u will find half a brick flying through the window, that will be about noon ok. Before you ask why im gonna put half a brick through ya window its because full bricks are too heavy :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> *cries* i thought you liked me........................:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> 118-118 said:
> 
> 
> > OH more grief, just wait i start work at half 12 today so when im on my way n drivin past your house u will find half a brick flying through the window, that will be about noon ok. Before you ask why im gonna put half a brick through ya window its because full bricks are too heavy :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey leave my balls out of this............lol


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> Hey leave my balls out of this............lol


What you gonna do if I dont? 

@#£%&"£@#~_+{[email protected]@ ........error......118-118 just got banned....... 9th question in 24 hours...$%#"%&k#


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> What you gonna do if I dont?
> 
> @#£%&"£@#~_+{[email protected]@ ........error......118-118 just got banned....... 9th question in 24 hours...$%#"%&k#


HAHAHAHA LMAO .............i got your number:whistling2:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> HAHAHAHA LMAO .............i got your number:whistling2:


 
how?...OH F:censor:

injokes rule..........:no1:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> how?...OH F:censor:
> 
> injokes rule..........:no1:


Careful 2 questions in one post ekkkkkkkkkkkk !*ban comes forth*


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

found this pic of you lol thought i would post it lolololol


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> found this pic of you lol thought i would post it lolololol


Grr:devil:


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

118-118 said:


> Grr:devil:


hahahahhahahah you love it lol


----------

